# Your memorable kiddy show hosts of childhood?



## Fyrefox (Mar 30, 2022)

On the eastern U.S. coast, we had _“Officer Joe Bolton” _and his “Fun House” in the 1950’s and early 1960’s.  _Officer Joe _dressed as a cop, and showed cartoons and vintage _Three Stooges _shorts to his kid audiences, popularizing them and their slapstick hijinks to a new generation.  _Curly _was our favorite!

Did you watch any hosted children’s shows in your childhood?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2022)

In this area, it was The Magic Toy Shop.






The characters all had day jobs within the television station.

The show first aired in 1955 and ran for 27 years until it was finally replaced with canned entertainment programming for children.


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2022)

Pinky Lee had a live kiddie show.  He was frenetic, alway as bouncing around the set.  I was watching the day he dropped to his knees and gasped "Help me!"

It took a few seconds before anyone realized that that wasn't part of his shtick and got the camera off him.

He survived his heart attack but I don't remember him coming back.  He might have and I probably had passed on to another show by then


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 30, 2022)

For my era, it was "Ding Dong School", in the morning at 9. Of course, 4 PM was "Howdy Doody Time". I did not allow any interruptions while my Howdy Doody was on. Come on, it was Howdy Doody!!!!!
BTW, when I was a kid, I never noticed the puppet strings. I knew the characters were puppets, yet I blocked out the string. Now, I wonder how I missed that obvious fact.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 30, 2022)

There were no kiddie shows when I was a little. There was no TV.

Wait. There were radio programs. Lone Ranger. Bobby Benson and the BBarB Riders. Roy Rogers. The usual cowboy heroes.


----------



## Silent Rose (Mar 30, 2022)

Captain Chesapeake was a show on WBFF TV when I was a child that showed a variety of cartoons and other shows in the morning and after school. I remember watching these with closed captions and this is what I did for enjoyment after school. It was all hosted by Captain Chesapeake and his side kick Mondy the Sea Monster.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 30, 2022)

The ones I remember are Miss Pat's Playroom, Captain Kangaroo, Howdy Doody (with Buffalo Bob), and Kukla, Fran, and Ollie.

But only at my Aunt's house because we didn't have a TV. Probably why I remember all these shows so well.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2022)

Howdy Doody
Winky Dink and You
Andy's Gang
Mr Wizard
Wonderama
Shari Lewis


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 30, 2022)

Howdy Doody was my favorite but I also watched Kukla Fran and Ollie, Captain Video who I saw in person when a new ice cream shop opened near us. He was the guest star. 
Sandy Beker was fun to watch, at the end of each show he would say, "that's all folks" just like Donald Duck. I waited for that moment and thought it was hilarious.  

There was also Uncle Fred. He showed cartoons and once a week there was a cartoon with sound while they cut a cake for the kids in the audience. One time he didn't know the mike was on and he made a really nasty remark about the kids and it was televised. 
That night all the news stations announced the mishap and that was the end of Uncle Fred.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Howdy Doody was my favorite but I also watched Kukla Fran and Ollie, Captain Video who I saw in person when a new ice cream shop opened near us. He was the guest star.
> Sandy Beker was fun to watch, at the end of each show he would say, "that's all folks" just like Donald Duck. I waited for that moment and thought it was hilarious.
> 
> There was also Uncle Fred. He showed cartoons and once a week there was a cartoon with sound while they cut a cake for the kids in the audience. One time he didn't know the mike was on and he made a really nasty remark about the kids and it was televised.
> That night all the news stations announced the mishap and that was the end of Uncle Fred.


Oh my, I forgot about Sandy Becker. I loved him! I listed Wonderama on the other kiddie thread, but forgot it was him.


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Howdy Doody was my favorite but I also watched Kukla Fran and Ollie, Captain Video who I saw in person when a new ice cream shop opened near us. He was the guest star.
> Sandy Beker was fun to watch, at the end of each show he would say, "that's all folks" just like Donald Duck. I waited for that moment and thought it was hilarious.
> 
> There was also Uncle Fred. He showed cartoons and once a week there was a cartoon with sound while they cut a cake for the kids in the audience. One time he didn't know the mike was on and he made a really nasty remark about the kids and it was televised.
> That night all the news stations announced the mishap and that was the end of Uncle Fred.


If I recall correctly,  what he said was:  "Are we off? We're off? Well, that should hold the little b@st@rds for another week."

Pretty mild by today's standards, but enough to get you in deep doo-doo back then.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 30, 2022)

I loved Howdy Doody and I dreamt of becoming Princess Summer Fall  Winter Spring when I grew up.


----------



## helenbacque (Mar 30, 2022)

I grew up pre-TV.  My children all watched Captain Kangaroo. 

My favorite radio program was "Let's Pretend" and it was on Saturday mornings.  And can anyone tell me why I can remember that when I can't remember what I had for breakfast yesterday?


----------



## Della (Mar 30, 2022)

I remember, "it's me, it's me my name is Pinky Lee," too.  Didn't know about the heart attack though, poor guy.

I absolutely loved Miss Frances of Ding Dong School.  She did girl stuff like wash tiny doll clothes and hang them on a tiny line!

Howdy Doody was must see TV for us and I was a fan of the Princess like, Sassycakes.

I watched shows like Hop-a-Long Cassidy and The Lone Ranger with my brothers. Meh.

The Soupy Sales Show was one that was often over our heads, but we thought he was wildly funny when we could follow  what was going on.

One of these shows, can't remember which one,  featured a spot called "Old Time Movies," which were just very old black and white movies speeded up so everyone "walked funny." We _loved _that.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 30, 2022)

Same as most. On Capt. Kangaroo, I loved Tom Terrific and his wonder dog Manfred. The adventures of Flash Gordron was another fav.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 30, 2022)

When we got our first TV in the mid 50's, I was in my teens and not interested in kiddy shows.  I did think Beany and Cecil the seasick sea serpent were hilarious though.  

Here is a link to an fun article on some early children's shows.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 30, 2022)

Introduction to fake news:

Didn't  have a TV so I went to  Joey's house to watch Howdy Doody.
Buffalo Bob said a  square planet was headed towards earth on a collision course.
I knew it was a factious TV program, still maybe that had inside news.
Payed attention to the sky, no planet arrived the next day.

Never made it back to Joey's house, but earth was not destroyed


----------



## MommaLynn (Mar 30, 2022)

There some great local shows we watched when I was a kid;
Gene London 
Pixanne
Romper Room 
Happy the Clown
Sally Star


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 30, 2022)

Sherry Lewis
My favorite


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 5, 2022)

The late great _Soupy Sales _entertained kids by acting like them, and started out in radio following service in WWII before transitioning to TV in LA and NYC.  He was know for physical comedy, which often included taking a pie in the face.  His show had it all, including puppets and large dogs called _White Fang _and _Black Tooth _who came to his door, and conversed with Soupy by making spirited sounds…you never saw more of them than their large, gesturing  costumed forelegs!

Soupy also did wordplay and delivered homilies, such as _“Don’t eat before dinner!”  _He originated a dance craze called “_The Mouse._”  He was wildly funny but always sweet, and with others probably inspired _Pee-Wee Herman’s _demented man-child persona.  He would remind us to _“Keep our nails clean, and we’d never have a dirty hammer!”  

_


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

Animal Magic - Johnny Morris 

Playschool - various hosts

Blue Peter- Various hosts 

The Sooty Show - Harry Corbett


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 5, 2022)

"Buffalo Bob" Smith on Howdy Doody (first aired 1947)



Jimmie Dodd hosted the Mickey Mouse Club (first aired 1955)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 5, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> When we got our first TV in the mid 50's, I was in my teens and not interested in kiddy shows.  I did think Beany and Cecil the seasick sea serpent were hilarious though.
> 
> Here is a link to an fun article on some early children's shows.


Beanie & Cecil was my favorite cartoon. I noticed in one of the episodes though, there was a distinctly adult double entendre.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 5, 2022)

Sorry, but only "kids" from Massachusetts, Rhode Island & Conn. will be able to remember WPRO's "Salty Brine". He was a sailor on a  local kids' cartoon show. I found videos of part of the show. WOW, Salty, his dog, and his 'shack'. I never thought I'd again see them.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes, I'm from Rhode Island everyone in my so-called family still live there.
Except for Tammy and Gloria.
One in Florida another in Texas.
Loved Salty Brine.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 5, 2022)

_Andy’s Gang _was a trippy 1950’s kiddie show hosted by Andy Devine, who had appeared as sidekick _Jingles _with Wild Bill Hickok.  Performed before a live audience of screaming kids, _Andy _would summon a trouble-making, obviously rubber frog called _Froggy the Gremlin _with the immortal words, “_Plunk your magic twanger, Froggy!”  _Said frog would then appear in a puff of smoke and say “_Hiya kids, hiya hiya hiya!”  _Regular characters also included _Midnight the Cat, _who would play musical instruments and dance around a bit, and a mouse called _Squeaky.  _It was strange, low-budget and low-tech stuff, kind of like a drug trip without the illegal substances… 

__


----------



## caroln (Apr 6, 2022)

In Chicago we had Bozo the Clown.  I couldn't stand it....don't like clowns.  I guess that's where the term "being a bozo" came from.  I kind of aged out of that show anyway.  I much preferred the Lone Ranger, My Friend Flicka, Fury, Lassie, the Cisco Kid, and Flash Gordon.

Creepy...


----------



## charry (Apr 6, 2022)

Leslie crowther     CRACKERJACK …..


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 7, 2022)

I loved Sherry and Lambchop


----------



## jerry old (Apr 7, 2022)

#26
“_Plunk your magic twanger, Froggy!”  

You sure you were watching a kiddie show?_


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes, _Froggy the Gremlin _and plucking (or plunking)  his _Magic Twanger _were on an actual kiddie show, although all kinds of things were read into it. I doubt that it would pass muster with network censors today…


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2022)

I used to watch The Friendly Giant with my little brother. If I'm not mistaken, I think he had a giraffe (?)


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2022)

Anyone remember Zoobilee Zoo (sp?) 
We didn't have t.v. for a long time when I was a child, so, I'm recalling shows from when my brother was little .. and my daughter (80's).


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 9, 2022)

The ones I remember are:
Howdy Doody Time with Buffalo Bob{who was from my hometown Buffalo,NY}
Capt Kangaroo


----------



## WheatenLover (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Kangaroo and Sherry and Lambchop when I was a child.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 10, 2022)

moviequeen1 said:


> The ones I remember are:
> Howdy Doody Time with Buffalo Bob{who was from my hometown Buffalo,NY}
> Capt Kangaroo


Yes, and Rin tin tin, umm, capt Kangaroo, Micky Mouse Club and Sky King.
Leave it to Beaver, Gidget, American Bandstand my favorite. The Flying Nun was not one of my go to.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 11, 2022)

Playaway  with Brian Cant, Toni Arthur and music by Jonathan Cohen.  The children watched the show and the fathers watched Toni Arthur


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 11, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Playaway  with Brian Cant, Toni Arthur and music by Jonathan Cohen.  The children watched the show and the fathers watched Toni Arthur


Only you knew this ,since you are a man.
Are men that big on Toni.......hmmmm.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 11, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Beanie & Cecil was my favorite cartoon. I noticed in one of the episodes though, there was a distinctly adult double entendre.


I remember the puppet show, poor Cecil wasn't expected to stay, then they realized everyone loved Cecil and he kept trying to fall apart. I was 10 the first TV I ever saw, that would have been 1949. My father who lived downtown got one and for some reason I was staying with him for a couple of days. It was halloween, but he wouldn't let me trick or treat, so the only thing on that night I guess before my bedtime, was Kukla, Fran and Ollie. I hated them ever after!  A bit later I fell in love with Space Patrol, I'd hurry to finish the dishes so I could watch it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 12, 2022)

mrstime said:


> I remember the puppet show, poor Cecil wasn't expected to stay, then they realized everyone loved Cecil and he kept trying to fall apart. I was 10 the first TV I ever saw, that would have been 1949. My father who lived downtown got one and for some reason I was staying with him for a couple of days. It was halloween, but he wouldn't let me trick or treat, so the only thing on that night I guess before my bedtime, was Kukla, Fran and Ollie. I hated them ever after!  A bit later I fell in love with Space Patrol, I'd hurry to finish the dishes so I could watch it.


I'm not aware of Beanie & Cecil as a puppet show. Or was Cecil a puppet in Kukla, Fran & Ollie? I used to watch that too.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 12, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm not aware of Beanie & Cecil as a puppet show. Or was Cecil a puppet in Kukla, Fran & Ollie? I used to watch that too.


Actually Time for Beany was a puppet show......adults liked it too . It was a puppet show before it became a cartoon.


> Time For Beany is an American children's television series, with puppets for characters, which was *broadcast locally in Los Angeles starting on February 28, 1949 and nationally (by kinescope) by the improvised Paramount Television Network from 1950 to 1955*.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Kangaroo
 Howdy Doody
Engineer Bill
Sheriff John
Popeye hosted by Tom Hatten


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 13, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> Only you knew this ,since you are a man.
> Are men that big on Toni.......hmmmm.


In an interview she spoke about receiving fan mail and how many of the ones she received were obviously from men.


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 13, 2022)

Howdy Doody
Series and Lamb chop
Mickey Moae Club
Gidget
Leave It To Beaver


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 13, 2022)

Howdy Doody was the best

Later was Leave It to Beaver and The Mickey Mouse Club and Father Knows Best


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2022)

mrstime said:


> Actually Time for Beany was a puppet show......adults liked it too . It was a puppet show before it became a cartoon.


I truly do learn something new everyday!  I never knew that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Captain Kangaroo
> Howdy Doody
> Engineer Bill
> Sheriff John
> Popeye hosted by Tom Hatten


How do you turn the links into names like you did here?


----------



## Nathan (Apr 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> How do you turn the links into names like you did here?


First I type the name, then highlight by holding left mouse button and then right mouse clicking the highlighted text, which offers a "search Google" option. That opens in a different browser tab.  Then choose the desired search result, open that web page, then highlight and copy the location in that tab's address window. Then come back to the original text highlighted, and use the little chain icon in the message text box to "paste" the web page address.   Lol, sounds pretty lengthy but only takes a couple seconds.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> First I type the name, then highlight by holding left mouse button and then right mouse clicking the highlighted text, which offers a "search Google" option. That opens in a different browser tab.  Then choose the desired search result, open that web page, then highlight and copy the location in that tab's address window. Then come back to the original text highlighted, and use the little chain icon in the message text box to "paste" the web page address.   Lol, sounds pretty lengthy but only takes a couple seconds.


Thank you. It's intimidating for sure.  LOL  I'll copy and past the instructions in my notes because maybe I'll try it at some point.


----------



## mrstime (Apr 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I truly do learn something new everyday!  I never knew that.


And when I said adults liked it too it was because some of the dialog sailed right over the kids heads,  and left the adults laughing.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

I outgrew kid stuff at an early age, but when I was 2-3 yrs old I watched Captain Kangaroo and Romper Room.


----------



## BillB613 (May 31, 2022)

In Northern California I remember Jerrio the Clown. His show was near lunchtime so I would join him in making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and cutting into fourths. I also was a fan of Captain Kangaroo. I liked Mr. Moose.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2022)

OOPS - eyes swollen.  Covid-19 still kicking my arse.  Posted a show, not a host.  /-;


----------



## Phynix (Jun 8, 2022)

Wow!  This sent me on a nostalgic trip.  I enjoyed Captain Kangaroo, Lamb Chop, and others mentioned.  We had a wonderful man that dressed up in the current costume to entertain the local kids:  Bozo, an Astronaut and he finally had his own show.  It was always fun to go to the studio to be on the show for your birthday!


----------



## Been There (Jun 8, 2022)

I was raised by my grandparents. Grandpa liked his westerns and Grandma liked Lawrence Welk and Ed Sullivan. I watched some TV, but mostly read as a kid.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 29, 2022)

*A local show..Rocketship 7 Starring Dave Roberts as Commander Tom
A bit of trivia...Dave was the father of David Boreanez  Who Played Seely Booth, the FBI agent on Bones, In one episode of Bones there is a brief shout out to the show when there was a scene from it in a Bones episode and Booth Said "Oh, I used to watch that when I was a kid"*


----------



## ElCastor (Jun 29, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Howdy Doody was my favorite but I also watched Kukla Fran and Ollie, Captain Video who I saw in person when a new ice cream shop opened near us. He was the guest star.


As a very young kid we had yet to get a TV, so I'd wait for Howdy Doody time, knock on a neighbor's door, and ask if Johnny could come out and play. (-8


----------



## Chet (Jun 29, 2022)

It was the 40's when I was a kid so no TV. On the radio though, there was Big John and Sparky which was on every Saturday morning and I was glued to it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2022)

Growing up my Dad loved watching the Life of Riley so much he even put a tv in our kitchen because it came on when we were eating. My Dad loved it because Rileys daughter was named Babs like me. I really loved The Lone Ranger.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 29, 2022)

*Lamb Chop, Capt Kan*garoo, Hopalong Cassidy (local), Bozo the clown, and the others.
Rocky and Bullwinkle and Natasha  Yogi bear


----------



## IKE (Jun 29, 2022)

Like millions of other young boys I had a really big crush on Annette Funicello so I'd always watch the Mickey Mouse Club when I wasn't out riding my bike and terrorizing the neighborhood.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 29, 2022)

I liked Captain Kangaroo when I was little.

Does anyone remember Topo Gigio on Ed Sullivan?  Loved that little guy.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 29, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I liked Captain Kangaroo when I was little.
> 
> Does anyone remember Topo Gigio on Ed Sullivan?  Loved that little guy.


Absolutely!  I posted a video of Top Gigio in another thread.  And let's not forget Senior Wences!


----------

